# Algae ID? Help please ...



## Kip (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm considering doing Excel treatment for this algae that is taking over my glosso and rocks. I'm dosing EI in my 250 gallon with pressurized CO2, 2.7 wpg.

I know Excel works for BBA... think it will work for this (whatever it is)? It's the same algae on both the rocks and the glosso.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm not positive but I think that may be hair algae. Dosing Excel in a 250 gallon will get expensive fast. Excel does work on most algaes. You might want to try getting some fish that feed on hair algae or flood your tank with Amano or cherry shrimp to clean it up. That will clean it up but you also need to get to the root of the problem. Start by taking a second look at your fert levels. You might have a little excess going on there.


----------



## Kip (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks! Shrimp are not an option except as discus food (tried it) :boxing: 

Have 20 otocinclus, 2 SAE, 1 prochilodus ... now the mystery algae is taking over my glosso and causing it to lose its leaves.

Ferts eh? I thought maybe I was dosing too little (EI for 80 gallon tank x 3). 

Anyone else?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

You can't necessarily just dose according to tank size in gallons. Plant load is the biggest factor. A lightly planted 250 could do well with much less than the standard dose recommendations for a tank that size. Do you have any full tank shots? How much plant mass do you have?


----------



## Kip (Jun 29, 2007)

Good suggestion! My plant load is indeed low ... just a carpet (or semi-carpet) of glosso.

I should be able to get a pic up soon. As of last week my laptop is dead due to me driving off with it on the roof of my truck and then running it over.  

Perhaps I should lower my ferts then.


----------

